# Stahls Twill Stitch Pro Plus



## onepelagic (Dec 26, 2007)

I am thinking of getting Stahls Twill Stitch Pro Plus...
mainly for the 150 embroidery fonts...
has anybody used this & what kind of results?

can you control underlay & pull comp like normal digitizing program?

any way I could get a file with a few fonts to see how well they sew out...

thanks,

Lou


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

email me i can do up something for you


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use it for tackle twill. That is our big embroidery market.


----------



## onepelagic (Dec 26, 2007)

binki said:


> We use it for tackle twill. That is our big embroidery market.


does it work well for this...

we also do lots of tackle twill....

also, does it work for applique?

thanks,


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

it works great for tackle twill and applique.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

Can I save and open files in Corel so you can cut twill on my cutter ( graphic) ?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You can export the shapes out of Corel as a .PLT file, then import it into TSP and create the stitch files for the shapes.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use the Dst files. Yes it works great


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Does this work for Stahls rip away applique technique? Also does it work for adding the contour around tackle twill, and following the rip away applique technique afterwards? Does it support babylock enterprise embroidery machine?


----------

